# Regulador de voltage: usar o no usar?



## Carlos Larrea V. (Feb 11, 2006)

Hola a todos, deseo que me ayuden con esta inquietud: quiero instalar una micro central hidroeléctrica con turbina tipo Pelton y un generador  de 3 Kva, Volt 220 y 110. Amp 13.5 y 27, Hz 60, Rot 1800, Isol 8, Polos 4, he consultado a varios especialistas y hay criterios contrarios, unos aconsejan que se conecte un regulador de voltage a la salida del generador y otros opinan que no. Cuál es vuestro criterio?


----------



## caliche (Feb 18, 2006)

Pienso que puedes jugar con ambas variables:

El flujo de agua y el voltaje de salida de la hidroeléctrica

Si el flujo de agua es constante, entonces el voltaje de salida será constante.
Si el flujo no es constante, entonces necesitaras el regulador de voltaje.

Lo cierto es que si utilizas el regulador de voltaje, este te protegerá contra cambios pequeños en el voltaje, por lo que de alguna forma tienes que mantener el flujo de agua constante, o por lo menos sin cambios bruscos de presión.

Saludos.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 2, 2006)

Lo primero seria que tengas seguridad que la característica hidráulica en que la turbina va a trabajar esta para rendir no menos de 5HP y que la velocidad a plena carga 2,4Kw va a ser la que al ser transferida al generador garantice que este gire a 1800 RPM, bueno, respecto a la regulación de voltage debes saber que una cosa es regulación de voltage y otra es regulación de velocidad (Herts), por lo que el voltage puedes obtenerlo en baja o en alta velocidad, pero lo que necesitas es que la frecuencia sea lo mas próximo a 60 Hz por lo tanto tendrías que regular siempre el flujo de agua que dependerá de la carga del generador , a mas carga mas agua, y el voltage también tendrías que regularlo siempre, lo que se vuelve tedioso ese asunto, lo que te recomiendo es que uses un sistema de regulación electrónica de potencia el cual usa semiconductores y resistencias de valor de la carga máxima, lo que harías es poner al generador en la carga máxima usando el sistema automático. y cuando comiences a poner carga  el sistema va a transferir del sistema automático a tu consumo.

En conclusión, el sistema necesita de un regulador automático de carga y tensión haciendo uso de una carga artificial.


----------



## kashijint (Ago 26, 2008)

puedes también controlar el caudal que ingresa a la turbina desde el diseño de las obras civiles para evitar el uso de un regulador de voltaje con todo revisa el siguiente trabajo que te puede dar pautas para ver cuál es la mejor opción
http://rapidshare.com/files/140290000/Microcentral_Hidroelectrica_Chachimbiro.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2008)

Yo pregunto, si en un generador con motor tradicional se emplean 2 reguladores, 1 para la frecuencia (Velocidad del Motor) y otro para la tensión.
¿ Por que aquí se emplearía 1 solo ?

Respondo:
El uso de 2 reguladores uno para caudal y otro para tensión son indispensables además de un buen volante de inercia que ayude a estabilizar la velocidad.


----------

